# Wie Gebühren zurückholen ?



## KarstenFlugs (5 Oktober 2016)

Ich habe laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis nie eine SMS an 0137.. geschickt.
Dennoch musste ich Gebühren bezahlen für angebliche Premium Dienste dieser Art.
Auf entsprechende Beschwerde bestätigte mir E-Plus nochmals, dass ich nie solche SMS verschickt habe, die Gebühren über die Rechnung haben sie trotzdem kassiert.
Natürlich weiss ich, welcher Drittanbieter auf die Art abkassiert hat.
Nur: wie kann ich die Kohle zurückholen ?? E-Plus fühlt sich nicht zuständig


----------



## BenTigger (5 Oktober 2016)

Tja, wenn meine Ex-Frau Geld von mir will, fühle ich mich auch nie zuständig dafür.
Nur muss ich es ihr dann trotzdem geben, da sie hartnäckig darauf besteht und der Gesetzgeber hinter ihr steht....


----------



## Treppo (3 Januar 2017)

Gut, der Betreiber ist also nich zuständig, an wen wendet man sich dann ?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2017)

....du hast Prepaid, vergiss es!


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2017)

Treppo schrieb:


> Gut, der Betreiber ist also nich zuständig, an wen wendet man sich dann ?


Doch, die sind zuständig. Die Leistung wird entweder im Vorfeld vom Mobilfunker "eingekauft" und dann auf eigenen Deckel weiterverkauft oder nach Entstehen abgetreten. In beiden Fällen ist der Mobilfunkprovider "zuständig", er hat sich ja auch das Geld geholt, wozu er ohne Inhaber der Forderung zu sein ja gar nicht berechtigt wäre. Eine Klage gegen den Drittanbieter würde daher scheitern, wobei die Läden auf der Rechnung meist gar nicht die Drittanbieter sind sondern nur technische Dienstleister z.B. Verbindungsnetzbetreiber.


----------

